# Suitable Minis for Primarch Perturabo



## daismith906 (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi All

My local club is starting a 30k campaign in the next few months & im using the Iron Warriros so need to find a suitable model to use (or make) as Perturabo.

Anyone have an links/ideas at all?

Cheers


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

If I had to pick a good starting point- and I have little to no knowledge of 30k so take it with a grain of salt- I'd suggest maybe trying out the Techmarine that comes with the boxed set of Servitors. Like I said just a start, but otherwise all I could really say is go for building him from scratch and that wouldn't be easy whatsoever.


----------



## InquisitorTidusSolomon (Mar 7, 2009)

I'd suggest kitbashing the Techmarine w/ full servo-harness (get the Finecast one, as it will make converting much less of a headache), the Iron Warriors Warsmith, and maybe the Chaos Terminator Lord. You should be able to come up with a suitable conversion with that.


----------



## Big Mek LugNutz (Jul 10, 2011)

Well just now I searched "Primarch Perturabo" in google images, and it looks like he resembles Dornath Lysander (ironically, because the IF and the IW hate each other).

He doesn't look like a Tech Marine. And don't buy the Terminator Lord, Iron Warriors have hardly any Chaos decorations, the Terminator Lord suits a Black Legion best because of all the Icons, Decorations etc.

He's wearing Terminator Armor, he's holding a Storm Hammer, and he looks grumpy.But it would probably be more economic (not to mention easier) to buy a Terminator plastic kit, and deck e'm out with Chaos bitz. (Don't buy a Chaos SM Terminator to start off, they're too decorated + CSM Terminators look to much like they belong to the Black Legion)

-Heres a picture of e'm-











Two Weapons: Forge Breaker (Hammer), and an arm mounted Storm Bolter

There are Storm Hammers in the Space Marine Terminator Assault pack and you could steal a Gauntlet of Macragge from Marneus Calgar (or just cut a storm bolter appropriately, if thats a little too pricey.

hope that helps,


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Btw the hammer Forgebreaker was only used by Pertruabo before the assault on Terra, it was originally used by Ferrus Mannus but crafted by Fulgrim, it was given to Horus by the Daemon-Fulgrim along with Ferrus's head.

On the note of using Lysander, he has several fist icons on his armour. I'd probably actually convert a normal Terminator, and then use this articleto convert the shoulder pads to make it more heresy looking.

Of course it seems there's been some retcon and Terminator armour is almost exactly the same as it used to be during the heresy (Tyberos the Red Wake has Heresy like armour) So it's up to you.


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

If you're looking to kit bash together a model and don't mind about scale I would use a Plastic Chaos Termie lord as a base, Arms from a GK termies ( I would cut them down at the elbows and then glue them to the CSM Termie Lords shoulder pads. Then I'd take the backpack from a Techmarine or Warsmith to finish the model. The closest head you might be able to find is from Tigurius or a Termie Libby.

It might not be very pretty, but it's a quick kitbash not the scale.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

The fist from Zhufor the impaler would be a nice arm for him. As would the head probably.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I would go a completly differnt way and use the Inquisitor scale model for witch hunter tyrus. He will be big but some techmarine parts would probably combine well with that model. The alternative is to have a look at the kabuki models gorgon knight as a place to start.

Before anyone says anything I realise he is meant to be ferrus manus, metal hands and cog symbols and all but with the hammer I think he will do well as peturbo.


----------



## daismith906 (Jul 15, 2008)

Cheers for the responses.

Managed to get my hands of the metal terminator Calgar model as a base which should work.

Thinking if i convert some plastic terminator powerfist arms to include some GK stormbolters that should do for the arms and so old school pre-hersey shoulders to finish it off.

Just need to work out what to use for the hammer now!!


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Grey Knights Nemesis Daemonhammer perhaps?


----------



## daismith906 (Jul 15, 2008)

Well after a a few days bashing bits together heres what ive come up with


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Looking decent, but two things occur to me: first, lose the wrist-mounted bolter on the left hand as having that as well as the hammer makes it too busy-looking. Secondly, grab a hacksaw and cut him in half at the waist - this model suffers from the horrible 'no lower torso' proportion that afflicts so many GW models, and a 3-4mm spacer at the waist joint (with a pin running through it to hold the two torso halves together stably) would work wonders for his overall proportions, and also make him bigger. Which is no bad thing for a primarch


----------

